# Anyone have the video of the sick block howard had against PR???



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

he blocked him and jumped over him...that **** was sick


just let me know cuz i need to show my homie that block...thanx


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

howard is sick... he blocked a china shot with his elbow.


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

yeah i know but do u have the vid???


----------

